# You are officially old if.....



## Don M. (Oct 19, 2022)

You recognize any of these......

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/regret-inform-recognize-32-pictures-223355742.html


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 19, 2022)

Some of them were AFTER my time. The rest ... hilarious!


----------



## dseag2 (Oct 19, 2022)

Wow, thanks for sharing.  I recognize all of them.  I haven't thought about cap guns since I was a kid, so this really brought back memories!


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 19, 2022)

I recognize all of them!  Forgot about wine coolers.  They left out shag carpeting lol.

My cousin owned a bar and his sister had to make sure the cigarette machine was always fully stocked.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 19, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I haven't thought about cap guns since I was a kid, so this really brought back memories!


Yes

The extravagant thing was banging on a whole roll with a hammer


----------



## win231 (Oct 19, 2022)

I've seen 'em all.
LOL - the cap gun.  I blew mine up by folding a bunch of caps on top of each other.  When it wouldn't fire, I hit the back of the hammer with a hammer.  When it fired, the cylinder flew out & the top of the frame bent.  I was a lucky kid.  Only injury was a numb hand.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 19, 2022)

Well that settles that, old as dirt.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 19, 2022)

Yup, I've experienced over 90% of these. I still have one of those radios and the woven basket.


----------



## jujube (Oct 19, 2022)

I'm older than what dirt was *before* it was dirt.....


----------



## Teacher Terry (Oct 19, 2022)

_I recognized all of those things . _


----------



## Beezer (Oct 20, 2022)

You're officially old if you remember that 'Red 12:00pm' on your VCR that nobody knew how to change or turn off.


----------



## Beezer (Oct 20, 2022)

And...

Back in the day, if you dialed a certain number and then hung up...it would ring back to your house. And for some unknown reason, I STILL remember the number!

41097


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2022)

Probably half for me.. not because I'm not old... Gawdddd.. I wish... but because half of them are America-centric... made that word up just now ..lol... so yes like other, I remember very well the smell of the cap guns.....the wooden salad bowl.. i still see those in Charity shops to this day.. ...  the Huge boxed in TV we didn't have those here.. we also didn't have huge cars with heavy doors.. no Wheel of fortune when we were kids, and when we eventually did it was with a British host... no phone on the wall.. Funnily enough I remember watching American shows on Tv when I was a kid and being fascinated with those wall  phones with the super long cable.. ours were simply always on the hall table..


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 20, 2022)

Don M. said:


> You are officially old if.....


Good to know it's now official!

I recognized all, most really well.  Thanks for the post @Don M. !


----------



## Pappy (Oct 20, 2022)

Remember them all. In fact, this was my supper last night.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 20, 2022)

This thread is really cool. I'm 76, so when you've been hanging around for 3/4 of a century, it feels like you've been around since God was a kid.


----------



## win231 (Oct 20, 2022)

When you feel like the morning after & you haven't gone anywhere............


----------



## win231 (Oct 20, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Remember them all. In fact, this was my supper last night.
> 
> View attachment 245723


I'm drooling.  Wish I could have that much carbs.  I'd need an IV with a gallon bag of insulin.


----------



## win231 (Oct 20, 2022)

When you sit in a rocking chair & can't get it going.
When you sink your teeth into a sandwich & they stay there.
When you bend down to pick up something from the floor & ask yourself: _"Is there anything else I need while I'm down here?"_


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Remember them all. In fact, this was my supper last night.
> 
> View attachment 245723


American Chop Suey!


----------



## Trish (Oct 20, 2022)

When you do jigsaw puzzles!  Growing up, most elderly people seemed to do jigsaw puzzles and now I always associate them with old age.


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 20, 2022)

#23 clock-  I have one of those NOW!!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 20, 2022)

I suddenly feel like a dinosaur.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 21, 2022)

Actually, I was way before the plastic Fisher Price toys!  Hahahahaha!
Goulash?  I love it!    Afraid I knew all of these things!  the film case, the cigarette lighter.  the carpet?  ugh!

Do you ever  feel like "WE"  all of us, are part of a giant SNL skit?


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 21, 2022)

Remember when we had to turn things instead of just pressing a button to make them work?

The rotary phone
Window cranks in the car
Channel selector on the TV
What else?


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 21, 2022)

What is it that we expect to actually find in a film canister?  I use an old one for quarters for the hotel laundry machines, but not sure what that site expected was normally in them?


----------



## Bill1943 (Oct 21, 2022)

You are officially getting old if it takes all night to do what you once did all night.


----------



## Alizerine (Oct 21, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Remember when we had to turn things instead of just pressing a button to make them work?
> 
> The rotary phone
> Window cranks in the car
> ...


We didn't have a rotary phone until much later. If I wanted to make a call, I would pick up the receiver and the operator would say "Number please?" Our number was three digits just like my friends. The operator wasn't supposed to listen in but would sometimes say something like " Mary isn't home. She just went to the store with Judy". The local pharmacy had the phone number "one".


----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 21, 2022)

I'm Henery the 8th I am.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 21, 2022)

WOW! I am not as old as I thought I was since I only remembered a few of them! It's a good thing they didn't have pictures of dolls if they did I would be older than dirt.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 21, 2022)

All those pictures triggered many memories. My parents jumped aboard the wall panel craze and I remember them doing  a project paneling all the walls in the living room and the dinning room. And my mom was a huge fan of Ethan Allen furniture so our living room looked very similar to the one in the picture.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 21, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> WOW ! I am not as old as I thought I was since I only remembered a few of them!


And if you are like me fewer every day...


----------



## Chet (Oct 21, 2022)

You're officially old if they don't play your oldies on the radio anymore.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 21, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> What is it that we expect to actually find in a film canister?  I use an old one for quarters for the hotel laundry machines, but not sure what that site expected was normally in them?


Not that I would know from personal experience but I know many use to store their weed in the film cannisters.


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 22, 2022)

Chet said:


> You're officially old if they don't play your oldies on the radio anymore.


or what some radio stations call Oldies.


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 22, 2022)

Oh yeah.....remember them all, still have a few.  Nestle Quick, an old thing??  Who knew..


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 22, 2022)

Yes, I recognize them all
Every day with my lunch I put a teaspoon of Nestle's chocolate'Nesquik in my milk,YUM It still tastes the same from my childhood


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2022)

moviequeen1 said:


> Yes, I recognize them all
> Every day with my lunch I put a teaspoon of Nestle's chocolate'Nesquik in my milk,YUM It still tastes the same from my childhood


I have to cartons of Banana Nesquik in my Store cupboard....


----------



## StarSong (Oct 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> no Wheel of fortune when we were kids, and when we eventually did it was with a British host...


That wasn't Wheel of Fortune (which first aired in January 1975 - I know, because I was on its third show).  That's the modern iteration of The Price is Right, with Bob Barker.  Sad thing is, he didn't start hosting until 1972 (just looked it up).  When my generation was home sick we watched a much less whiz-bang version of The Price is Right with host Bill Cullen.  In glorious black and white, I might add.

I remember all of these things.  Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I have to cartons of Banana Nesquik in my Store cupboard....


I've never heard of banana.. only chocolate and strawberry..  it sounds good!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I've never heard of banana.. only chocolate and strawberry..  it sounds good!!!


yes it's very nice. I like Strawberry too.. but not keen on the Chocolate flavour


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2022)

StarSong said:


> That wasn't Wheel of Fortune (which first aired in January 1975 - I know, because I was on its third show).  That's the modern iteration of The Price is Right, with Bob Barker.  Sad thing is, he didn't start hosting until 1972 (just looked it up).  When my generation was home sick we watched a much less whiz-bang version of The Price is Right with host Bill Cullen.  In glorious black and white, I might add.
> 
> I remember all of these things.  Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


oh we had the Price is right too... but obviously with a different presenter..


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2022)

@JaniceM ...do you remember when it came in a tub like this ?


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> @JaniceM ...do you remember when it came in a tub like this ?


Yes, but only chocolate and strawberry.

Strawberry hasn't been available around here for a long time, and the chocolate is sold in plastic tubs instead of the metal canisters.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Yes, but only chocolate and strawberry.
> 
> Strawberry hasn't been available around here for a long time, and the chocolate is sold in plastic tubs instead of the metal canisters.


yes all the flavours are sold here in Plastic tubs, have been for a long time. I only remember the Cans from when I was a child... all flavours are available here..Chocolate Strawberry, Banana... and  Nesquik Hot Chocolate


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 22, 2022)

Chet said:


> You're officially old if they don't play your oldies on the radio anymore.


This reminds me of going into what was touted as a Vintage Clothing Store...  Vintage to me is the 30's thru 50's...  OH NO, now vintage is the sixties (ok, I kind of get that), 70's, 80's and 90's !  Yikes, that makes *me* vintage!!!


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 22, 2022)

dbm


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> This reminds me of going into what was touted as a Vintage Clothing Store...  Vintage to me is the 30's thru 50's...  OH NO, now vintage is the sixties (ok, I kind of get that), *70's, 80's and 90's* !  Yikes, that makes *me* vintage!!!


that's nuts to think the 70's and 80's and..especially the 90's.. could possibly be vintage


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> that's nuts to think the 70's and 80's and..especially the 90's.. could possibly be vintage


well I think the stores I've been in that go with that line of thought are geared to teens and 20-somethings.  It *is* hilarious to see some of the styles again.  What the heck were we thinking???


----------



## Pinky (Oct 22, 2022)

I did not like the 80's fashions .. especially the shoulder pads. On a 5' short woman (moi), they looked ridiculous! Also, the hairstyles!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2022)

Pinky said:


> I did not like the 80's fashions .. especially the shoulder pads. On a 5' short woman (moi), they looked ridiculous! Also, the hairstyles!


I absolutely agree.. They say the 70's was the decade Fashion forgot...I completely disagree, I would always say it was the 80's.. Afro perms, Rara skirts, enormous shoulder pads..  Fingerless gloves, Gaudy Plastic jewellery.. legwarmers, and Spandex...*ugh*..


----------



## charry (Oct 22, 2022)

Pinky said:


> I did not like the 80's fashions .. especially the shoulder pads. On a 5' short woman (moi), they looked ridiculous! Also, the hairstyles!


I never needed a perm , my hair is naturally curly and I was putting cello tape on my fringe 
me in shoulder pads , looked like I had left the coat hanger still in the garment Lol…….


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 22, 2022)

12+19


----------



## Victoria (Oct 22, 2022)

LOL Those are hilarious! The clock in number 23, I think every single person in America had one of those!


----------



## Victoria (Oct 22, 2022)

Beezer said:


> And...
> 
> Back in the day, if you dialed a certain number and then hung up...it would ring back to your house. And for some unknown reason, I STILL remember the number!
> 
> 41097


LOL What was that number for?


Alizerine said:


> We didn't have a rotary phone until much later. If I wanted to make a call, I would pick up the receiver and the operator would say "Number please?" Our number was three digits just like my friends. The operator wasn't supposed to listen in but would sometimes say something like " Mary isn't home. She just went to the store with Judy". The local pharmacy had the phone number "one".


LOL I remember seeing "number please"  on The Little Rascals.  


StarSong said:


> That wasn't Wheel of Fortune (which first aired in January 1975 - I know, because I was on its third show).  That's the modern iteration of The Price is Right, with Bob Barker.  Sad thing is, he didn't start hosting until 1972 (just looked it up).  When my generation was home sick we watched a much less whiz-bang version of The Price is Right with host Bill Cullen.  In glorious black and white, I might add.
> 
> I remember all of these things.  Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


LOL It feels like Price Is Right has been on since Jesus' day. 


hollydolly said:


> yes it's very nice. I like Strawberry too.. but not keen on the Chocolate flavour


I've never had Nestle Quick to this day. LOL


CinnamonSugar said:


> This reminds me of going into what was touted as a Vintage Clothing Store...  Vintage to me is the 30's thru 50's...  OH NO, now vintage is the sixties (ok, I kind of get that), 70's, 80's and 90's !  Yikes, that makes *me* vintage!!!


It's true! I like old B&W movies, I put vintage movies into a search and mostly stuff from the 60s, 70s, 80s & 90 came up. I'm fascinated with old movies and vintage things.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 23, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> well I think the stores I've been in that go with that line of thought are geared to teens and 20-somethings.  It *is* hilarious to see some of the styles again.  What the heck were we thinking???


This reminds me of when Wayne Gretzky was on his retirement tour late 90s, early 2000s.  Having played for the Los Angeles Kings for a number of years, there was a big to-do on the LA stop.  His wife, Janet, was escorted onto the ice during the festivities.  She wore a lovely dress and Doc Marten type combat boots.  I remember thinking to myself, "Oh my, with all these photos, you're surely going to regret that fashion choice one day..."


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 25, 2022)

A nice little trip down memory lane. Thanks.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 25, 2022)

*You now understand what the elders meant about "feeling things in their bones"*


----------



## DebraMae (Oct 25, 2022)

I remember them all, but I am not old.  I have just been young a very long time.


----------



## Gardenlover (Oct 25, 2022)

I can check them all off. I loved Hawaiian Punch.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 25, 2022)

No transistor radio?  Hmmmm

Our color tv got hit by lightening one year when the kids were littler and it still showed the pic but in black and white.  My kids thought the world was ending... O brother


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Oct 26, 2022)

At my age now, I notice female cashiers are calling me honey. The female staff at the nursing home where I work, often call the residents honey. 
Why didn't they call me that when I was 18 or 21? Oh that's right, they weren't born yet.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 26, 2022)

If you can remember every neighbour hanging out their washing on a washing line to dry. Actually we still do, only it's a rotary airer. When you live close to a forest you get the most wonderful freshness in laundry hung out to dry.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 26, 2022)

Paladin1950 said:


> At my age now, I notice female cashiers are calling me honey.


Worse, they give you the senior discount without your asking for it!


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 26, 2022)

You're officially old if more than 20% of your posts are about your ailments.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 26, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> You're officially old if more than 20% of your posts are about your ailments.


My grandmother was very healthy. She said she got tired of her friends' "organ recitals."


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 27, 2022)

Officially old if you remember these and knew what the triangles were for.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 27, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Officially old if you remember these and knew what the triangles were for.
> 
> 
> View attachment 246901


Tell me what are the triangles for , please.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 27, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Tell me what are the triangles for , please.


The triangles in white circles were for Civil Defense in the 50's. In an Atomic Attack, you were supposed to tune your radio to those. Told you where the fallout shelter was.


----------



## Victoria (Oct 31, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> The triangles in white circles were for Civil Defense in the 50's. In an Atomic Attack, you were supposed to tune your radio to those. Told you where the fallout shelter was.


Wow. Interesting!


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 31, 2022)

I just found out that I am officially old. Not that I didn't already know it. Just yesterday I was talking to my sister that is 2 yrs older than me. She asked me what I was going to due for my Birthday in November. I told her besides getting older I don't have any plans. Then I said how old I was going to be. She started laughing and said No you aren't. She was right ! I subtracted the year I was born from 2022 and I am a year younger than I thought I was.


----------



## Maywalk (Oct 31, 2022)

The time to bother about getting old is when you get to be an antique like me. 
By that time you have gone past being bothered.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> that's nuts to think the 70's and 80's and..especially the 90's.. could possibly be vintage


Maybe just me, but, I'd say they may have had more style than the 80's-90's.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 2, 2022)

None of those are old to me.

Old is if you were given cod liver oil every day, as there were no kid's vitamins then.  Old is if you grew up playing on a sidewalk with chalk, a rubber shoe heel and drew a diagram then called it hop scotch.  Old was jumping rope single or double Dutch for hours on end.

Old is drinking Bosco, eating a soft boiled egg, and a bowl of corn flakes for breakfast.  Old is having the ice man lug a 50 lb ice chunk up the steps and chopping it to fit in the ice box.  Old is watching the coal man unload a ton of coal down a chute into your basement.

I could go on and on, but of course, most of you on here are baby boomers and have an entirely different perspective as to what old really is.  Enjoy your respective age now, as it doesn't get easier with time.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> None of those are old to me.
> 
> *Old is if you were given cod liver oil every day,* as there were no kid's vitamins then.  Old is if you grew up playing on a sidewalk with chalk, a rubber shoe heel and drew a diagram then called it hop scotch.  Old was jumping rope single or double Dutch for hours on end.
> 
> ...


_Old is if you were given cod liver oil every day,._..in winter we got that and a spoonful of malt ( ugh)... as we were going out of the door to school

yes we played hopscotch, and drew the ''beds'' with chalk or the edge of a  piece of sandstone on the road or pavement  and used  a stone or an old flat round shoe polish time as the Peever..

My father was a Coal man when I was tiny... he was black as the coal he carried on his back.. when he came home at night..

Old is remembering the rag and bone man who used to come round on his horse and cart shouting loudly'' Any old rags''.. and we kids would hope mother had something we could take to him to get a free Balloon.. and if we had a lot we'd get a goldfish in a bag.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Old is remembering when the Knife grinder used to come round door-to-door , and sharpen knives and scissors,

Old is having to wear a Liberty Bodice in winter... old is having to have wintergreen rubbed into your chilblains as a child, because we went to school in snow and rain with the soles hanging off our shoes..and lined with a part of a cornflake packet

..all this I remember very well.. and More, and I'm a Baby Boomer


----------



## win231 (Nov 2, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> What is it that we expect to actually find in a film canister?  I use an old one for quarters for the hotel laundry machines, but not sure what that site expected was normally in them?




Hotels have laundry machines?  I'm still using this one.


----------



## kburra (Nov 2, 2022)

Condensed milk sandwich, with lost of real butter.


----------



## mrstime (Nov 2, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Remember them all. In fact, this was my supper last night.
> 
> View attachment 245723


Looks good to me!


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 3, 2022)

Don M. said:


> You are officially old if.....


You're reading this...


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 3, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> _Old is if you were given cod liver oil every day,._..in winter we got that and a spoonful of malt ( ugh)... as we were going out of the door to school
> 
> yes we played hopscotch, and drew the ''beds'' with chalk or the edge of a  piece of sandstone on the road or pavement  and used  a stone or an old flat round shoe polish time as the Peever..
> 
> ...



Going to school on the bus, then an inspector gets on to check your ticket.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 248173View attachment 248174
> Going to school on the bus, then an inspector gets on to check your ticket.


we used to get on the bus if it was raining going to school.. even tho' we had no money.. and then soon as the conductor came for our money we;d get off the bus at the next stop...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

Old is when you skated on these.. and know what a skate key is...


----------



## Pappy (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

Officially old if these were your main source of entertainment when you were a kid..


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 3, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Old is when you skated on these.. and know what a skate key is...


I forget what a skate key is. Does that count?


----------



## Victoria (Nov 4, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I forget what a skate key is. Does that count?


Yeah what is a skate key?


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 4, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I forget what a skate key is. Does that count?


Sure.  And if you remember this too.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I forget what a skate key is. Does that count?


lol..that means you're too young to be here...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2022)

Victoria said:


> Yeah what is a skate key?


a skate key was for tightening and loosening your skates,


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> lol..that means you're too young to be here...


Church key..


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 4, 2022)

My Godson texted me a link to The Daily Mail, one of our national newspapers. The article was about: Betraying your age by the use of emojis. Firstly I must admit I didn't know they were emojis, I have always called them icons and secondly, I have never used them. Not out of snobbery or anything like that, but I wouldn't criticise their use either. 

Thinking about it, there was one of those icons that made a very good statement, I just didn't have the reason to use it. Shame really.


----------



## kburra (Nov 4, 2022)

If you know what this is,I have one?


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> lol..that means you're too young to be here...


I mean I DID know once. A skate key is for tightening the skate onto your shoe? Or maybe not....


----------



## mrstime (Nov 4, 2022)

*Old is if you were given cod liver oil every day*_
Oh yikes, I do remember a spoonful a day, it was so nasty. For every one I took, my father took two. When grandpa and grandma (and I) moved from the apt to the new property, the cod liver oil stopped.  _


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 4, 2022)

I liked cod liver oil! Better than the flavored liquid, yuck.


----------



## Victoria (Nov 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> a skate key was for tightening and loosening your skates,


Oooh I see.  


kburra said:


> If you know what this is,I have one?
> View attachment 248405


What is that?


----------



## Tempsontime65 (Dec 23, 2022)

Hehehehe...if you bought that new record called[Bad Girl] by The Miracles..if you bought those new Hostess cakes called[Twinkies] for a nickel...if you were in front of the Tv every Monday night for the next episode of[Chyenne- produced for television by Warner Brothers- Starring Clint Walker as Chyenne]!!


----------



## MarkD (Dec 23, 2022)

I saw nothing very old or out of date.


----------



## caroln (Dec 23, 2022)

I know what all of the pictures were.  But I wonder if Carvana got the idea for their car "vending machine" from this?


----------

